# 4-Std. CC-Race in Deisenhausen (Schwaben)



## rboncube (13. August 2007)

Hallo,
am 30.9.2007 ist es wieder so weit. In Deisenhausen findet zum 6 mal ein  MTB-Rennen statt. Zum ersten mal in neuer Form und auf einer ganz neuen Strecke.
Das Rennen findet als 4.Std. Rennen statt, das in zweier oder vierer Teams bestritten werden kann.
Im Anschluß können sich auch eure Kid´s (wenn vorhanden ) im sportlichen Wettkampf, beim Kid´s Race, austoben.
Für Essen und Getränke ist ebenfalls gesorgt. 
Eine super Gelegenheit, die Rennsaison almählich, eventuell mit der ganzen Familie, ausklingen zu lassen.

Mehr Infos unter  www.bikegruppe.de 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## roba (16. August 2007)

Werden voraussichtlich mit vier 2er-Teams (oder vielleicht auch mehr) an den Start gehen 
Das wird eine riesen Gaudi

@Bikegruppe Deisenhausen
Wäre super, wenn Ihr immer wieder aktuelle Info`s über Euer Event hier posten würdet.
Eine Meldeliste wäre auch sehr gut, da es immer zum Vorteil ist mit wem man es beim
Rennen zu tun hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (16. August 2007)

Klaro, werde euch auf dem laufenden halten, bzw. wird unsere Seite www.bikegruppe.de auch immer wieder aktualisiert.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Enok (16. August 2007)

Hallo,

hab mir gerade Eure Ausschreibung angeschaut. Sind Frauen bei Euch nicht willkommen?


----------



## rboncube (16. August 2007)

@enok:
Warum? Es können 2er und 4er Damenteams antreten. Des weiteren muss in jedem Mixedteam mindestens eine Frau sein.

Also Mädel´s, lasst es krachen, auf nach Deisenhausen. 


Gruß Rene´


----------



## Enok (17. August 2007)

Hi Rene, 
in der Ausschreibung stehen nur die Kategorien Herren im 2er und 4er und Mixed. Nichts von 2er und 4er Damen. Das steht, wie ich gerade gesehen habe, nur im Anmeldeformular. Solltet ihr vielleicht anpassen.


----------



## rboncube (17. August 2007)

Werd ich mit unserem "Eventmanager" besprechen  .

Gruß Rene´


----------



## rboncube (17. August 2007)

Ausschreibung ist aktualisiert. 
Nun dürfen auch die Mädel´s Gas geben. 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MarcoRastlos (24. August 2007)

Wer kann mir den was zu Strecke sagen?...werden technische Passagen vorkommen? 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## rboncube (24. August 2007)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> Wer kann mir den was zu Strecke sagen?...werden technische Passagen vorkommen?
> 
> Gruß
> Marco



Nein, keine technischen Schwierigkeiten. Meist Wald und Wiesenwege. Länge einer Runde ca.4km und 75hm.
Haben vor ein paar Jahren eine Strecke mit Singeltrail gehabt. Wurde uns aber vom Förster und vom Besitzer verboten da noch mal zu fahren.
"Die bösen Mountainbiker mit ihren dicken Stollenreifen machen ja den ganzen Wald kaputt." war deren Argument. 
Denke mal das die aktuelle Strecke aber auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist, Wiesenwege bergauf, da kann man ganz schön beisen 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## berni1812 (28. August 2007)

Hallo,

jetzt muss ich mich hier mal als Veranstalter mit einschalten!

Wie René ja schon geschrieben hat, wird die neue Rennstrecke für 2007 nicht ganz ohne sein! Technische Schwierigkeiten wie Single-Trail usw. werden nicht vorkommen, aber dafür eine etwas knifflige Abfahrt und richtig knaggige Anstiege!

Ein Höhendiagramm gibts seit heute auf unserer Seite www.bikegruppe.de, eine Starterliste wird nach Anmeldeschluss am 24.09.2007 ebenfalls online sein!

Ab 24.09. wird dann auch die Strecke für eventuelle Testfahrten ausgeschildert!

Soweit so gut, würde mich freuen, wenn ich euch alle recht zahlreich bei unserem Rennen begrüßen dürfte!

Gruß Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoRastlos (3. September 2007)

Es gibt da so ein Gerücht das vereinzelt doch Lizenzfahrer zum Einsatz kommen. Ist da was dran?


----------



## berni1812 (3. September 2007)

Wo kommen diese Gerüchte her? Ist mir nichts bekannt davon! Von den bis jetzt gemeldeten ist sicher kein Lizenzfahrer dabei!


----------



## MarcoRastlos (3. September 2007)

Wie kannst Du dir da sicher sein? Wie wird das denn von Euch geprüft?

Aber wie gesagt, ist nur ein Gerücht....

Ich fände es schade wenn da was dran wäre, schließlich wird im Radsport derzeit genug über unsportliches Verhalten geredet.


----------



## Tobi-161 (3. September 2007)

kann man notfalls nach dem Rennen ja auch noch überprüfen  

mir wärs ehrlich gesagt egal, ich konzentriere mich eh ganz auf den teaminternen kampf


----------



## MarcoRastlos (3. September 2007)

Ja, eigentlich hast Du recht. Selbst mit Lizenzfahrern würde es einen Riesenspaß machen...
Deswegen....hoffen wir einfach auf bestes Wetter.


----------



## jo_41 (3. September 2007)

habe Interesse an dem Rennnen wenn ein 4 er Team noch einen Fahrer sucht könnt ihr mich kontaktieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommythebiker (4. September 2007)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich hast Du recht. Selbst mit Lizenzfahrern würde es einen Riesenspaß machen...
> Deswegen....hoffen wir einfach auf bestes Wetter.


Hi Marco!!!!!

Weißt Du was??? Ich alter Mann werde Dich plattfahren, und zwar so, das Du Dir wünschtest, niemals einem sooo genial geprägten, brillianten, begnadeten, technisch versiertem Biker begegnem musstest!!!...Zieh Dich warm an, Du junges Kücken....He,he

Gruß the Winner


----------



## MarcoRastlos (4. September 2007)

Alter Mann ist kein D-Zug


----------



## tommythebiker (4. September 2007)

Yeah, net schnell, aber dafür immer im Ziel!!! (;-)

Also bis denne...wird ne riesengaudi  "freu"


----------



## berni1812 (7. September 2007)

Hallo,

haben uns nach mehreren Anfragen nun dazu entschlossen, noch eine weitere Wertungsklasse mit aufzunehmen!

Es wird jetzt auch mÃ¶glich sein, das Rennen als Einzelstarter zu bestreiten! StartgebÃ¼hr betrÃ¤gt dann 10â¬!

Gleiche Bedingung wie bei den anderen Klassen auch, es mÃ¼ssen mind. 3 Teilnehmer am Start sein, sonst wird mit 2er Team zusammengewertet!

Bis dann in Deisenhausen,

Bernhard


----------



## berni1812 (19. September 2007)

Hallo,

habe gerade die Streckenkarten der neuen Rennstrecke online gestellt!

Starterlisten gibt´s ab Montag Abend an gleicher Stelle!

www.bikegruppe.de

Bis denne!


----------



## The Tretschwein (19. September 2007)

Hallo Berni!

Ich habe ne Master Lizenz. Darf ich damit als Einzelstarter fahren?

KLaus


----------



## roba (19. September 2007)

Der Countdown läuft 

Das *"IBC DIMB Racing Team"* geht mit fünf 2er-Teams an den Start


----------



## pug304 (19. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hallo Berni!
> 
> Ich habe ne Master Lizenz. Darf ich damit als Einzelstarter fahren?
> 
> KLaus



Tretschwein will gewinnen


----------



## Tobi-161 (19. September 2007)

wie wärs mal mit "Bike-Pulling"  

ob 50kg reichen würden ?  

mir wärs egal, gibt ja eh ne eigene Wertung und die Teaminterne Wertung hat sowieso höchste Priorität


----------



## pug304 (19. September 2007)

er darf nur mit einem BMX an den Start (hmm, dann würde er auch noch gewinnen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roba (20. September 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> er darf nur mit einem BMX an den Start (hmm, dann würde er auch noch gewinnen )




Und so gut wie tretschwein drauf ist mit einem Fuß


----------



## The Tretschwein (20. September 2007)

Watt is?

Nö ich fahr Oberstdorf am Samstag.

Wenn dann fahr ich der community wegen mit und weils mir spass macht. 
Platzierung wäre wurscht.

Allerdings schlägt mich meine Freundin wenn ich Sonntag auch noch fahre.


----------



## dalu (22. Oktober 2007)

gibt es irgendwo Fotos vom Rennen/Siegerehrung?
Gruß David


----------



## HW012930 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

gibt´s das Rennen heuer wieder? Oder fand es bereits statt?

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## rboncube (2. Oktober 2008)

Findet im 2 Jahresrythmus statt. Hoffe das es nächstes Jahr wieder ein Rennen gibt.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## berni1812 (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Renngemeinde,

seit gestern stehts fest: 2009 gibts wieder ein Rennen in gleicher Form wie 2007

Termin ist der 27.09.2009 könnt ihr euch ja schon mal vormerken!

Ausschreibung folgt!


----------



## berni1812 (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hier findet ihr die Ausschreibung zum diesjährigen Rennen. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn wir ein Paar von euch bei uns begrüßen dürften.

Bis dann, viele Grüße aus Deisenhausen


----------

